

Ask HN: How do you go about getting your startup acquired - throw_away_1781

I run a small consulting shop focussed on building mobile apps (iPhone, Android, BlackBerry). Luckily I have been able to work with some of the best startups in the Bay Area. My team is less than 5 and geographically spread out, while I live in Bay Area.<p>Unfortunately, we are not making a lot of money, but are able to work with well known up and coming startups. We will be a good acquisition candidate for any company looking to augment their mobile capabilities.<p>Having never done any business before, I am wondering how we navigate the waters and send feelers about our intent to be acquired. I also have questions on how you put a value on the team and how to go about the process. Also, issues I should be paying attention to, in order to make my company more attractive to potential buyers.
======
fabiandesimone
How can I get in touch with you?

~~~
throw_away_1781
mobile.dev.company@gmail.com

------
generators
I hope you are not mistaking "hired" for "acquired".

that said, your value proposition is "the team". a group of people familiar
with each other and working with each other. so, the value of company directly
depend upon how each member is committed to work after the company get
acquired.

~~~
throw_away_1781
All the current members would be committed to working for the new company.
"Hired" is probably the right word, but with a huge bonus, which you typically
will not get by directly going for a job. Heck, none of the startup CEO's I
work with would probably even look at my resume, if I had submitted it through
normal channels. However, now I can call them or IM them and talk.

We probably bring more than just the tech skills. Building a team and
delivering projects is not easy. It is about 10 times harder than I initially
thought. I now have much more respect for all the small independent software
consulting shops.

These thoughts actually started in my mind after I saw two ROR firms that
recently got acquired. I think LivingSocial acquired one of them. That and the
fact that we are not making enough money to justify the hours we put in.
Slowly coming to the realization that I might not be tha good of a
businessman.

~~~
misfyt
"That and the fact that we are not making enough money to justify the hours we
put in"

raise your rates, you're not charging enough. two simple ways to tell if you
are not charging enough:

1\. everybody is willing to pay your rates - nobody ever says, "no"

2\. you are not making any money

~~~
triviatise
You may actually be making a lot of money, but cash could be tight. It may
actually be hard to tell, because it is easy to let your receivables get too
large. If everyone is busy, maybe no one is bothering to collect the $. Or at
least you wait too long to collect the $

